# Possibly moving to Knoxville, TN



## hanse004 (May 3, 2007)

My boyfriend and I may end up moving to Knoxville, TN in a year. He's working at a law firm in Knoxville as this summer as kind of a trail period for after graduation. If they like him and all goes well, we will move to Knoxville in May. Just wondering if anyone here was from the Knoxville area and if so, do you know of any great boarding barns around. I ride mostly English but wouldn't mind going somewhere that has all disciplines.


----------



## RackinRudy (Feb 9, 2007)

*Boarding in TN*

Try this:
http://www.tennessee-horse.com/boarding-stables.htm


----------

